# nVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 vs aTI RADEON Xpress 1270 HyperMemory



## TeKniQz (Aug 17, 2007)

Basically:

nVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 VS aTI RADEON Xpress 1270 HyperMemory

Which would be better for gaming wise? They are both totally different laptops, the nVidia is a HP while the ATI Radeon is a DeLL inspiron.

So please list which graphics card would be better for gaming, thanks.

This is a laptop btw * !


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Xpress 1270 will run circles around the nVidia card there.


----------

